# Your first Easy sweater.. Very easy for beginners



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I added my instructions and artwork. If youve basic skills you can make this. I redesigned it based on my crochet sweaters experience and have knitted several. I like the sleeveless as its easy to toss on over a t-shirt to dress shirt as an exra layer and teaches you basic ideas regarding sleeve decreases and neck easings


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. You presented it very well. Just not that comfortable with my knitting skills and making clothing, but I've bookmarked it and will eventually tackle it. 

Can you recommend a very easy crochet pattern?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Do you happen to have a picture of one you made?


Lizellen said:


> I added my instructions and artwork. If youve basic skills you can make this. I redesigned it based on my crochet sweaters experience and have knitted several. I like the sleeveless as its easy to toss on over a t-shirt to dress shirt as an exra layer and teaches you basic ideas regarding sleeve decreases and neck easings


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Looks like it will be a great summer or early fall addition for those cool nights


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Do you have a guage. I admit i dont always make one but am wondering since you have a variety of yarn sizes (4-5-6). Also are the needles 6-7mm or US 6 or7. This would be fun to make and then teach my granddaughter. She would wear a size small so perfect for her.
Thanks for sharing
Judy


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - thanks so much!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I too am not as fond of knitting as I am of crochet. You may have tempted me to try though,


----------



## Jerri (Jan 22, 2011)

Liz
Looks like a great pattern. Do you have a picture?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am a little confused by the cast on of 5 for the sleeves. Is that all the stitches you cast on and then knit to the length you want?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes--a photo would be a great addition to give a clear idea of your creation.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for your pattern. I especially love the "little ladies" drawings!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes cast 5 knit to your length


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

If using crochet you use exactly the same measurements except bands you just do a DB crochet trim two rows from wrong side


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks. have bookmarked to for when I am looking for something easy.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I am clueless at uploading Pictures thats why I added Drawings!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, Thank you soooo much. I took it right off the computer and saved it in my file. Also printed it! Am planning to use it most definitely. Thank you Thank you.

Ramona


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much.....am I wrong, or is this a vest?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Thank you for sharing your pattern. You presented it very well. Just not that comfortable with my knitting skills and making clothing, but I've bookmarked it and will eventually tackle it.
> 
> Can you recommend a very easy crochet pattern?


Did you make that bear???
And you're not comfortable with your knitting skills???
I have made many sweaters, but just cannot bring myself to attempting making one of the lovely bears displayed on KP!
I have all I need to make one...just no guts!
Try a sweater!
You will be able to get oodles of help on this site...should you need it!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. What is a DB Crochet trim?


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

DB Crochet trim. Cast on at armpit double crochet stich around 2x
At band join at bottom and crochet double crochet to end of other front then back again


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lizellen said:


> DB Crochet trim. Cast on at armpit double crochet stich around 2x
> At band join at bottom and crochet double crochet to end of other front then back again


Thank you! I've been crocheting for 63 years, but I didn't recognize the term.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't download your pattern, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

its a buttonless sleeveless Cardigan drape


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

You are so sweet and thoughtful to share your pattern. Thank you. Could a person use directions from another pattern to make sleeves? I am considered a new knitter. I've made one sweater, and I have the back of another one done and the front cast on for the front of that sweater. Both are be long sleeve, but I haven't make a cardigan sweater yet, and I'd like to use your pattern because it seems so easy to use.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I am currently figurating variations for sleeves If you have suggestions add them on!

My goal in this pattern was to coax those who have skills in decrease slip and even just garter to let themselves be tempted to make their first sweater, to lean about their natural guage and sizing which would assist them as they make other sweaters.

I took pictures over the weekend if I get to Walmart get em on disc upload and post you can see the sweater I'm wearing today That the counter girls at McDonalds. In fact a friend who is a crocheter wrote the dimensions as she plans to crochet herself a sweater in this pattern!


----------

